# Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I found a Phaeton with a factory installed television tuner in it at my Zurich VW dealer today. I took some pictures of the menus available to the user on the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head. This option has caught my interest, because it appears at first glance that it would not be too difficult to retrofit to a North American Phaeton. It seems that all that would be needed is the TV tuner itself, which is a separate control module that fits under the hat shelf at the back of the car (where many other control modules are), and a little bit of re-coding of the J523 to indicate to it that a TV tuner is present. I am assuming that the NAR Phaetons have the TV antennas built into the rear window glass, same as the European Phaetons, but I have not confirmed this assumption.
The first screen picture shows what the driver is presented with when the Audio/TV button is pressed, if the TV button in the lower left of the J523 (where NAR Phaetons have the FM button) has also been pressed. No picture is available, because this Phaeton was sitting indoors.
The second screen shows what appears if the ‘Settings’ button is pressed from the first screen. There are various choices, the usual brightness, contrast, and colour, as well as the choice of off-the-air TV reception, or display of an AV signal from an external input such as a DVD player or a television camera. There are two AV inputs available – both are open (unassigned) when the Phaeton is delivered. It is up to the driver to hook up additional AV devices if he or she wants. My guess is that these probably plug into the TV tuner module.
The third screen picture shows the various regions of the world that can be selected, for the purpose of specifying what TV signal modulation (PAL, NTSC, SECAM, etc.) is being used in that region. This screen will appear if the ‘TV Standard’ button is pressed from the second screen.
Michael
*Main Control Page for Television Tuner*








*Screen that appears if 'Settings' is pressed from the main page*








*Screen that appears if 'TV Standard' is pressed from the second page*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

The television tuner is not contained in the J523 (pictured above), the same way the CD changer is not contained in the J523 either. The TV tuner is a physically separate controller (controller R78 at address 57), I think the part number for it is 3D0 919 146, but I am not sure about that.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

I have seen it, but on a Touareg.
However now in Germany, they have started integrating Digital TV tuners, but I don't think they've found a way in a Phaeton yet and i don't know what if different countries standarts are compatible.


_Modified by Highline at 5:00 PM 5-28-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (Highline)*

They say the average American using a cell phone while driving is just as dangerous on the highway as a person would be after drinking 4 beers. Now can you think of an American driving with a TV running on the dash? That'd be like drinking 4 beers and 3 Long Island Teas while spanking 2 kids in the back seat!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (dcowan699)*

The picture will only display when the speed sensor signal reads zero. The moment the car begins to move, the sound will continue, but the picture disappears.
Michael


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

If someone is willing to pick up parts, at my cost, from Gremany I would be willing to give it a try and write a set-up if it works. I have been wanting to try this since I got the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (vwtdipwr)*

Hi Ron:
My guess (strictly a guess, but a fairly educated one) is that the only part you would need is the TV tuner, which fits under the hatshelf. This assumes that the wiring harness in the vehicle already has provision for this tuner - and I don't know if it does or not. But, you could find out pretty easily, just by having a look.
The tough part will be recoding the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head to recognize that there is a TV tuner attached. We here on the forum know a little bit about coding of that module - for example, the second digit from the right in the coding value (the digit in the '10s' position) is used to indicate if a TV tuner is installed. This is well documented in the VAG-COM label files - I wrote those files.
Where the rub will be is the matter of button reassignment on the J523 itself, to support the TV function. On the European Phaetons, only a single button is used for AM and FM, and it is a toggle. The 'other' button is used to select TV. North American Phaetons use one button for AM, another for FM, and yet another for the frequency scan process. I think that we do not have the ability to recode the J523 to reassign the buttons. That means one would have to purchase a European spec J523, and that is a very expensive proposition, particularly if it is done on spec - meaning, without knowing if it would work or not. I can think of one problem right off the bat - if one did purchase a European spec J523 and installed it in a North American car, there would be problems with both AM and FM frequency spacing, because a different spec is used in Europe.
The short answer, I think, is that we won't be able to implement this until VW elects to support it in North America. I'm actually kind of surprised that they don't offer it, because the picture goes blank (black) the instant the car starts to move. That seems pretty low-risk to me.
Michael


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

I'm actually kind of surprised that they don't offer it, because the picture goes blank (black) the instant the car starts to move. That seems pretty low-risk to me
i could not agree mor with that statement but i would still like to give it a try. i have nothing but time and access to 1552 and vag-com tool to play with it. im me off line from this post if we could try and make this happen.
thanks for the time


_Modified by vwtdipwr at 8:35 PM 6-2-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (vwtdipwr)*

Hi Ron:
I would be happy to pick up a TV Tuner module for you next time I am in Europe, and ship it to you. No problem there. The only concern that I have is this: I don't think that the VAG-COM, a VAS 1551 or a VAS 5052 is sufficient to make the changes that need to be made to enable display of the video signal on the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head, and to re-assign the buttons on the J523 (the buttons around the volume knob) to allow you to select the input you want. My guess is that you will need a VAS 5163 or similar, and that type of programming tool is not available at the dealership level. If you are on really good terms with your local tech rep or QA manager, you might be able to make it work - but, you will have to know exactly what binary bits to change in the EPROM of the J523 in order to get things set up right.
Let's keep the discussion here in the forum, rather than off-line in IM format. By keeping it in the forum, we can better share the information with others who may be interested, and might have good ideas to contribute.
Michael


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Ron:
I would be happy to pick up a TV Tuner module for you next time I am in Europe, and ship it to you. No problem there. The only concern that I have is this: I don't think that the VAG-COM, a VAS 1551 or a VAS 5052 is sufficient to make the changes that need to be made to enable display of the video signal on the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head, and to re-assign the buttons on the J523 (the buttons around the volume knob) to allow you to select the input you want. My guess is that you will need a VAS 5163 or similar, and that type of programming tool is not available at the dealership level. If you are on really good terms with your local tech rep or QA manager, you might be able to make it work - but, you will have to know exactly what binary bits to change in the EPROM of the J523 in order to get things set up right.
Let's keep the discussion here in the forum, rather than off-line in IM format. By keeping it in the forum, we can better share the information with others who may be interested, and might have good ideas to contribute.
Michael

Michael,
I would like to give it a try. I have a great relationship with the head service rep in Florida. I am sure i could get access to scan tools we may need. the lead tech at the dealer i bought my car from is a good friend and willing to play with the car also.
thanks again, i will keep in touch


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (vwtdipwr)*

OK. Next time I go back to Europe, I will inquire about the part and let you know how much it costs. In the meantime, you might want to check at your local VW dealer to see if the TV tuner controller can be ordered locally (stranger things have happened...) The part number is 3D0-919-146. This information comes from a controller scan I made of a European Phaeton that has a TV tuner in it - that scan can be reviewed here.
Michael


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Find the wire leading to the brake, and ground it and I bet the picture will stay on constant. Thats how a lot of the in dash monitors work. Used to sell car audio. 

Can you confirm it goes on speed, and not when the car is in park?



_Modified by Scirocco at 9:04 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (Scirocco)*

Dietz makes a unit for the Phaeton that connects to the CAN-bus to enable video during motion.... I think the video unit is using the CAN-bus instead of the brake/handbrake to signal whether to displya video or not....
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...l.pdf


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco* »_Can you confirm it goes on speed, and not when the car is in park?

I think it is pretty sophisticated, in the sense that it picks up vehicle speed signals that are sent across the comfort CAN data bus, rather than relying on an analog input such as a brake pedal or transmission selector setting. It's less expensive, and more reliable, for VW to send that kind of information across the databus than to run an extra wire.
Respecting John's comment about the Dietz unit that is sold by Techmark - Techmark is Jim's (Spockcat's) company, and he is a very regular contributor on the Touareg forum, and a frequent contributor of useful information here on the Phaeton forum. He would be the person to ask about using that adapter. My guess, though, is that the Phaeton infotainment unit has to be set up to display video in the first place, before such an adapter can be used to offer the option of additional video inputs.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco* »_Find the wire leading to the brake, and ground it and I bet the picture will stay on constant. Thats how a lot of the in dash monitors work. Used to sell car audio. 

Can you confirm it goes on speed, and not when the car is in park?
_Modified by Scirocco at 9:04 AM 6-7-2005_

This is the way manufacturers USED to do it. 
Now with the advent of CANBUS, the speed signal is encoded over the CANBUS. You can't just cut the CANBUS wire because it stops the data flow and other things on the car stop functioning (ie. the speed sensitive wipers). So aftermarket companies come out with products that filter the speed signals out but allow the data to pass on to other things on the car.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (spockcat)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now with auto tracking feature


_Modified by bobm at 11:59 PM 6-7-2005_


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (spockcat)*

This is what I was afraid of, which is why I asked if anyone knew for sure.


----------



## Freespeed (Jun 9, 2005)

There is a system that "sets free" the tv function - It have at least several European cars inside the system - but I'm not sure if they have the function for VW/Audi ready yet though. The system is called OptiCan TV Free - call Neuspeed


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

You guys amaze me. Why in the world would anyone want to go to the trouble of having a TV in their car? Maybe in an RV, when parked.
Except for sports and one or two channels, Fox News comes to mind, TV is mostly crap anyhow..
Reminds me of the guy I saw once, on an interstate, smoking a cig, talking on his phone, and steering with his knee. Really!
In a car the emphasis should be on safe driving. And these days, safe driving many times is avoiding some idiot who is about to kill everyone. To avoid this idiot, one must have all there senses readily available.
Sorry to preach like this, but...................]


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (Jack Orr)*

Here, here Jack! Yes, it's nice for the kids, but gee, what if we actually COMMUNICATED with our friends and family while they were in the car...and focused our attention on the ROAD.
Ranting...
~PC


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (PhaetonChix)*

I agree, all you need is a portable DVD player for the kids in the back:








Installation modified for safety


_Modified by bobm at 7:13 PM 6-14-2005_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (bobm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobm* »_I agree, all you need is a portable DVD player for the kids in the back:









Have you ever seen the 5th wheel episode where the unsecured contents of a vehicle go flying in an accident? A laptop in a briefcase can kill an occupant.


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (Jack Orr)*

"Fox News comes to mind, TV is mostly crap anyhow."
I assume you met to include Fox News with the "crap" cateorgory?








Always wondered why anyone would want a DVD player on the dash. I love the ladies putting on makeup using their visor mirror while driving! Most common around here is the driver with a book laid out across the steering wheel while they drive.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_In a car the emphasis should be on safe driving.

I agree with you 100%. I think VW does as well - the television reception on the front infotainment screen will only function if the speed of the car is zero, in other words, if it is parked.
I can see 'a bit' of value in having a TV tuner in the car, built into the front infotainment unit - it might be handy from time to time to catch urgent or breaking news, check the Weather Channel, or just to watch sports if you are waiting in your car to pick up your spouse, kid, business colleague, etc.
I think that the TV tuner in the infotainment unit and the the DVD player for rear seat passengers (photos posted just above) are two totally different topics, though.
Michael


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (riccone)*

In clear English, my statement concerning Fox News is referring to the one or two good channels- not to the rest of TV presentations which I term as ' crap'. Surely you understood that.
A DVD player for back seat occupants would make sense, I suppose, if hauling a bunch of kids on a long trip. But, in this class of car, does that happen very often?
Michael, as to getting weather channels on TV- you are a pilot, and the pilot's best friend in weather is his own eyes. In the type of thunderbumpers around here, one would be almost crazy to fly in the clouds while IFR, even with radar and/ or Stormscope.
So, in a car, one can see the kind of storm events unfolding and, if he has any sense, go another way. Once in West Texas I could see - while in a car- at least 6-8 tornados forming and dropping down out of the cloud deck and yo-yo-ing up and down. I sure wouldn't want to rely on the Weather Channel for any help in that situation.


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (Jack Orr)*

I had been looking into getting a video/audio feed into the infotainment unit not so much for OTA TV or DVD playback, but to put in a better DVD based nav system (something like the new Alpine units with XM traffic report)...
I would imagine that everyone in this forum would agree that there are some stupid and downright criminal behavior behind in the wheel on the road, and no one would condone anything less than full attention to the task of driving our 5,000 lbs+ machine. However, Jack, I don't think you have to be so dismissive of TV usage in an automobile (I, for one, have a dual headrest DVD system installed for my kids in the backseat; and could see myself listening to a TV station while driving - I listen quite frequently to CNN and Fox on XM)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (mkla2000)*

I agree with both Jack and John, and I think you guys agree with each other, too - you just don't know it. The rear seat video display systems are presented in these threads: 
Adding DVD To Car..Please Help
DVD in headrest
We have to be careful not to confuse two totally different systems: There is a system that allows TV reception on the J523 (the big screen in between the two front seats) when the vehicle is not moving, and there is a DVD system that allows rear seat passengers to view DVD's on screens that are built into the back of the front seat headrests when the vehicle is in motion. There is no commonality or communication between these systems, by this I mean you cannot view TV on the headrest screens that are provided for the rear seat occupants, and you cannot watch DVD's on the J523 screen in the front of the car.
It is possible to have both systems installed at the factory, and both systems can be operational at once, subject to the previously mentioned restriction that the video portion of the TV signal will only be displayed when the vehicle is not moving.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:53 AM 6-15-2005_


----------



## ALTIMA (Oct 1, 2004)

There is a company called Blitz SAFE thats sells a AUX in connector for the touareg with facory nav. With this you can plug in any DVD player, gaming system, or TV tuner.. I dunno if the have one for the phaeton or not.. worth giving them a call if your really intrested.. I believe the are located in New Jersey.. 
thanks,
Chris Saccenti
Gunther VW (south)


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (ALTIMA)*

In the Toureg, the NAV system allows for an aux video input that can be accessed by the "soft" buttons.... there is no such soft button (or hard for that matter) in the NAR Phaetons (European models have a TV button, but alas, not in the ones in the US). Trying to activate this TV button somehow is what we are trying to figure out.


----------



## ALTIMA (Oct 1, 2004)

maybe check out a company called NAV-TV 
http://www.NAV-TV.com. They dont list any VW parts on there site, but im sure they can figure it out.. I have used their system in my 350z roadster and it works great.. 
-Chris Saccenti
Gunther VW (south)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mkla2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkla2000* »_In the Toureg, the NAV system allows for an aux video input that can be accessed by the "soft" buttons.... there is no such soft button (or hard for that matter) in the NAR Phaetons (European models have a TV button, but alas, not in the ones in the US). 

Correct. All I would add (just to avoid confusion on the part of people who have not seen the TV tuner in operation) is that if you order a TV tuner, then you will also have a softkey that allows for an aux video input, in the same manner as a Touareg. You can see this in the picture below, it is the second button from the top on the right hand side.
Michael
*Detail of TV Tuner Setup Screen*


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

My goal is to use the NAV screen for displaying a rear view camera. I have one on my Murano and shocker I can't live without it.. I want to use one for the Fay. I can trigger it's operation from the backup light but will need to get video into the infotainment system. Michael posted the pin outs of the connector before. I imagine that where the Controller R78 Part number 3D0 919 146 may connect. ANYWAY
Has anyone gotten a TV or Ron did you get the parts?. Any thought anybody please and Thanks 


_Modified by GripperDon at 10:19 PM 7-28-2005_


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Television Tuner - original Dresden installation in Phaeton (bobm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobm* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now with auto tracking feature

_Modified by bobm at 11:59 PM 6-7-2005_

Those pics are sweet!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don,
I have been mulling over the AUX audio solutions for iPod, XM, etc... One of the nicer solutions that I have found is by Alpine. It was brought-up on the forum about a month ago... The solution looked interesting in that it would display iPod information on the stock display in a consumer's vehicle, however, it required a "third-party interface" (which, I think is an audio and video interface to the vehicle's display and audio system). I called Alpine - they referred me to a company called Nav-TV (866-477-3336).
The Alpine unit is nice in that it will integrate many peripherals, including iPod, DVD display, TV tuner, etc... and display the information to the stock screen. However, it needs to have a video input to the screen in the vehicle - the control electronics and display drivers are located in the Alpine hardware - and the screen in the vehicle is used just as a display.
Nav-TV does not have an interface cable to integrate the Phaeton's screen, but they will modify the J523 infotainment unit by adding video inputs on the back of the housing. They charge quite a bit for this $1800 for one, $1850 for two. The inputs are controlled via a switch, or for an additional charge, they will add the electronics to sense a video input and switch automatically. 
The person I spoke to at Nav-TV mentioned that a back-up camera could be directly connected to one video input...
Nav-TV's Audio input solution was not very good - they recommended an FM modulator hooked up to the Alpine unit to feed audio to the Phaeton.
I think that the audio interface that you have with the X3 is great..... I think that $1850 is too much to spend on adding a video jack to the back of an infotainment unit, I am sure that the mod to the unit will void its warranty, and if the unit needs to be replaced, it will come without a video input again.
It would be nice if we use the unit as a switched monitor and feed it via one of its standard connectors. I have not had the time to pull the unit from the dash and understand its complete functionality and limitations.
Douglas


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don:
I kind of suspect that a TV tuner module (the original topic in the thread) would be a plug and play installation. I'll check this when I get to Dresden later this month. If that is the case, and if the tuner is not too expensive, I might pick one up and bring it back, just for the heck of it.
Respecting your problems with the Phaeton Repair Manual CD - contact Bentley Publications, they have pretty good phone support and should be able to help you out.
Michael.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don, what I will try to do is establish a channel with a UK based VW dealer that forum members can use to order parts themselves. I can't purchase and ship parts for forum members - I move around too much, it would be a logistical nightmare to try and do this.
I'll make a post here in the forum later this month if I can find a UK dealer who is willing to take phone or email orders (against a credit card) and ship directly to North America.
Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don,
There is quite a bit of information regarding a third-party video interface in the thread titled Interface for watching video on navigation display ... I had forgotten about this information.
Here is some additional information...
The video interface is manufactured by Dietz. Their website is available either in german or english.
They manufacture/sell a number of solutions depending on the vehicle's configuration and your needs. Here is a link to the multimedia page.
Here is the documentation for a couple of their products:
Multimedia Interface 1414
Standby Module for rear camera model 1280
They also have interfaces (a simple wiring harness interface) for vehicles with the factory TV tuner.
I believe that spockcat sold the 1280 on eBay for $250.00
Let me know if you learn anything more about these interfaces. I would certainly like some feedback from someone who has used them in a Phaeton.
Douglas



_Modified by copernicus0001 at 3:35 PM 8-9-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

These guys are close to me - 15 miles.
Perzan Auto Radio INC.
6409 Market St
Upper Darby, PA 19082
[email protected]


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Convert your Nav to DVD/TV*

Hi Everyone
This is Dominic from http://www.TVandNav2Go.com. We can convert your Phaeton Nav screen to a DVD/TV screen. This mod will give you 2 inputs 1 for DVD and 1 for backup camera. The unit will auto switch to backup camera when you put the car in reverse. The cost of the mod is $700. Feel free to call us at 718-763-7367 or email us at [email protected]
Thanks Dominic


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Convert your Nav to DVD/TV (domoftvandnav2go)*

Dominic:
Have you actually implemented this modification on a Phaeton yet? If so, would you please provide additional information and pictures?
Many thanks,
Michael


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Convert your Nav to DVD/TV (PanEuropean)*

Hi
The mod is a plug and play mod. You will remove the ribbon cable that goes to the LCD panel and attach it to my mod. The other sice of my mod goes back to the motherboard of the radio. Out the back you will have an interface that has 2 inputs 1 for dvd and 1 for backup camera. The sound is via FM modulator. I will be doing another unit this week and will take pictures and post them.
thanks Dominic of http://www.TVandNav2Go.com


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Convert your Nav to DVD/TV (GripperDon)*

Hi
Yes you can one of these for the audio instead of a FM modulator as the quality would be so much better. I can send you the parts and you can do it yourself. I will do another car this week and will take full pictures and post them.
Thanks Dominic of http://www.TVandNav2go.com


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Convert your Nav to DVD/TV (GripperDon)*

Hi Don
I am waiting to get a friend's car in this week, then I can give you full instructions and pictures. This mod interfaces inside the radio with an FFC cable, the other end goes back to the radio motherboard. Coming out the back of the radio is a composite to RGB convertor.
The convertor will give you 2 inputs 1 for a DVD player an 1 for backup camera. Yes you have video in motion. The unit will auto switch to backup camera when the car is put in reverse. The mod is $700 regardless if I do the mod or you do the mod. It is fully plug and play so it doesn't take long. If my friend doesn't come soon with the radio, I will give you a special price to send in your radio so I can take all the instruction pictures.
Thanks Dominic of http://www.TVandNav2Go.com


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Convert your Nav to DVD/TV (GripperDon)*

Hi Don
Hope all is well. If my friend doesn't come in the next couple of days I will let you do it. I will charge you $500 and you take the pictures. OK????
Thanks Dominic of http://www.TVandNav2Go.com


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dominic,
Only one thing I need and that is to find out how tough to actually open the radio and get to where the flex connector goes AND if the ribbons are long enough to get the RGB box installed out side of the Infotainment area. If you look at it's removal and re-installation that Michael posted you can see this is not a trivial matter as the local is jammed tight with wires and connectors and modules. BUT I am very interested. PLEASE Dominic go take a look at that section of the forum and see what this Infotainment system looks like.. Just go to the post below!! and click the link. Lots of work for $200 surprised you would do it. Be nice if I lived nearby I would drive over and have you do the install. But on with the main issue after you look at the pictures etc. Can you comment on where the ribbon connectors insert into the radio or is it some external connection I don't understand. Also you can see how crowded it is in there.
*Thanks Michael for the following post*



_Modified by GripperDon at 8:37 PM 9-1-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Here: Installation Tip - Replacement of the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hi Don
The ribbon you need to interface to is inside the radio and attaches to the LCD display. The DB9 cable that comes out the back is 3' and the RGB unit is about 3.5" x 2.5" very small. You can send me the radio if you want and I will do the mod for you or tell me what you feel is fair for you to do the mod and take the pictures for me.
Thanks Dominic of http://www.TVandNva2Go.com


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hi Don
No I was away for a week + on vacation and he was around when I wasn't. Please let me know if you want to do the mod or me to do it for you.
Thanks Dominic


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Convert you Nav to a DVD/TV Screen of a phaeton*

Hi Don
I did my friends Phaeton today. Without every having done one of these car before the whole mod took 1/2 hour. If you can give me a location to upload pictures I can or I can email them to you. This mod can be done by anyone it is very easy.
Thanks Dominic of http://www.TVandNav2Go.com


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I Dominic!
Great news. Please email to [email protected], I'll post to the forum. 
Thanks, Don


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Dominic,
1. Does the video input (AUX VIDEO) still function when the vehicle is in motion?? I know that the VW TV tuner and DVD video stream are disabled when the vehicle is in motion. If you are interfacing using the same protocols, then your video input may be disabled. (It depends upon where the video stream is controlled - at the display or at the originating device).
2. What type(s) of video signals will the interface accept?? I am assuming (guessing) that the interface is a single composite signal (NTSC, PAL, SECAM) - and are these signals selectable?? 
3. How does one select a particular AUX video input or revert to the normal display signal?
Thanks,
Douglas
P.S. It is nice to hear that it was an easy install - I was imagining a substantial "weekend" project!


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don,
Thanks for the info... (maybe the cocktails on Saturday evening burned out a few brain cells... I know I read this thread...).
Douglas


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

Hi Everyone
You will have 2 video inputs 1 For dvd and 1 for backup camera.
YES you WILL have video in motion. The unit will accept any composite NTSC signal. If you are in any area that uses PAL, you can purchase a dvd player that playes movies of your region but you can switch the output of the DVD to NTSC. We carry them if you need. You can switch to dvd mode with a toggle switch or if you use a DVD player that has a 12V trigger wire you can make it automatic when you turn the DVD player on. The unit will auto switch to backup camera when you put the car in reverse. Feel free to call me at 718-763-7367.
Thanks Dominic of http://www.TVandNav2Go.com


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Dominic,
Thank you for providing photos from the installation.
Unfortunately, the photos left me with more questions than answers. It would be nice if we had a post similar to one of Michael's installation posts - providing detailed step-by-step information about an installation and the results of such an installation. A post like this would certaily help "sell" this modification. From just the photos, I don't have that feeling of confidence in the modification - and I am sure that other forum members share my trepidation. With additional information, I am sure that the confidence level in the modification will be enhanced.
I am interested in this mod - but I am also concerned about modifying the infotainment unit. Removing the tamper-evident label, the warranty will be voided on this device - hopefully, it would not be an argument to void the warranty on other peripherally related components within the vehicle.
I would like to see the physical interface (composite connectors) - where they are located and how the cables are routed. From Michael's posts, there is not much, if any, free space behind the infotainment unit - did this present an issue?? Are the video connectors mounted in a box??? or do they emmanate from the infotainment unit on a cable??
Is the board between the two ribbon cables supplied by you - or is that part of the infotainment unit?? 
If the video source is manually switched, where are the switches loacted?? 
Thanks very much for your time - it looks like an interesting and very useful modification.
Douglas


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

I am also very interested in doing this mod and share the same questions as Douglas. A little more information would go a long way...
Also, is $700.00 the price of the parts or does it include installation?
Philippe


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

Hi 
Thank you for your interest in the product. You will not be breaking the warranty sticker. If you take a heat gun you heat it and peal it back without breaking it. I supply everything you need to do the video interface. The RGB unit, the interface board, and the ribbon. The internal part of the mod you can see from the picture, the external part of the mod looks like this. 
http://www.tvandnav2go.com/rgb.html
The little black box above can be mounted anywhere you have 3 feet of cable. Feel free to call me at 718-763-7367.
The mod is $700 if I do it or you do it, the reason is the mod is so simple it take no more the a 1/2 hour.
Thanks Dominic of http://www.TVandNav2Go.Com


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Convert your Nav screen to a DVD/TV*

Hi Don
I am aware of how much the unit cost. I have people that send me $7000 Mercedes radios everyday, so I understand your concern. The half hour refers to removing the info center and moding the radio, NOT hooking up the dvd or camera etc. The info center is very easy to remove, when you know how, I don't know why everyone keeps saying its hard to do. It takes NO TIME to take it out. I don't know what else to tell you, this discussion can go on forever. The easiest way I could show you how EASY and FAST it is to do this mod is either you can come down to the shop and I will do your car for a $500 demo price or you can have a valued member come down, who you guys trust and I can do his or her car for the $500 demo price. I understand about your warranty thats why the whole mod is PLUG and PLAY, so it can be removed with NO problem with no waranty stickers cut. Feel free to call me at 718-763-7367.
Thanks Dominic of http://www.TVandNav2Go.com









_Modified by domoftvandnav2go at 4:00 PM 9-14-2005_


_Modified by domoftvandnav2go at 4:34 PM 9-14-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Convert your Nav screen to a DVD/TV (domoftvandnav2go)*

I made a little further investigation into retrofitting a TV tuner module to a Phaeton. From a technical point of view, this should be fairly simple - just buy the parts (tuner, connectors, and wires), install them, then re-code the controller to indicate that a tuner is installed. One big unanswered question is whether or not the buttons on the front of the J523 could be reconfigured to control the tuner, if the Phaeton is a North American model that has the J523 ending with the '008' part number, rather than the European model that has a J523 ending with an '007' part number. The difference between the two is the assignment of the buttons around the volume control knob (plus other differences).
Anyway - once I found out the cost of the TV tuner module - about USD $2,000 - I lost interest. However, in case anyone else wants to go down this path in the future, here is the listing of information from the parts catalog. Be aware that the parts listing does not show cables and connectors that may be required to connect the tuner to the vehicle power supply, antennas, and the J523. Another yet unanswered question is whether the North American Phaetons have the TV antenna built into the rear window glass (parts 10 and 11).
Michael
*TV Tuner Parts Catalog Pages*


----------



## domoftvandnav2go (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Convert your Nav screen to a DVD/TV (PanEuropean)*

Hi PanEuropean
Hope all is well.
Why would you want to do this for $2000 when you can mod your car with my mod for $700. My mod gives you 2 inputs 1 for DVD/TV tuner and 1 for backup camera. You can buy a DVD with built in TV tuner.
Thanks Dominic of http://www.TVandNav2Go.com


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Convert your Nav screen to a DVD/TV (domoftvandnav2go)*

I know you did not ask this of me. However since I came so close to doing your system I thought I would tell you a perspective of mine.
1. Both methods require removing the infotainment system so no diff so far.
2. Your requires opening the Radio unit and removing and replacing a cable connection. I believe the factory parts are all external to the radio and do not require it's opening, I may be wrong!. If I am not a real difference.
3. The use of VW factory parts would most likely not interfere with any warranty work that may be need in the future.
4. The VW system is much more documented and known to work. A big plus for them.
5. I think you system would provide more flexibility. A plus for you.
6. You price is mountains ahead. A big plus for you.

Bottom line I did not go with your system for fear of the unknown. Would their be interference on the screen would I break a very expensive radio and then have to pay for it.
Second I did not go with the VW system above because of crazy silly price and the fact the there seems to be a real lack of any European dealer interested in selling over here. Not hungry for new business I guess or lazy or something. So I can't get it even if I was willing to pay the price and wait forever.
I ended up fitting a laptop completely within the glove box that extends only for viewing. etc.

If you had a trained installer in some reachable city that might swing it. Or post a LOT of picture or video of installation. Shipping an infotainment system across the country for someone to do thing to requires a lot of information not yet available. I really wish you were local, That I could see it in action, etc. But alas I dream on.
Hope this is helpful.
Don


_Modified by GripperDon at 11:02 AM 2-7-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Convert your Nav screen to a DVD/TV (domoftvandnav2go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *domoftvandnav2go* »_Hi PanEuropean: Hope all is well. Why would you want to do this for $2000 when you can mod your car with my mod for $700.... 

Hello Dominic:
No criticism of your modification implied. My particular area of interest is in OEM retrofits only - I followed the same path when I had a Golf during 2001-2004.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Convert your Nav screen to a DVD/TV (PanEuropean)*

PanEuropean,
I know you lost interest in this particular mod, but there may be important clues in part 3D0 919 146 to merit moving the conversation forward, even if, ultimately, that expensive piece of kit goes unpurchased. This is because this is the one piece anywhere I have seen on Phaeton that, when present, causes the J523 to display "AV" "AV1" "AV2" (aux-in video).
For one thing, as Versatec95 said, "It is possible that the radio unit (J523) is capable of accepting an aux input, but without a way of selecting it, how would one listen to it?" See post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...26261
We also know Spockat raised this very question at least twice: if I can get you the correct plug into the J523, how will you invoke it?
I wonder if there are additional sources of information regarding 3D0 919 146, or if any hints can be derived from the ETKA. For instance:
A. What is the purpose of component 25 in the ETKA, "digital/analog converter for tv reception", where does it go, and is that the actual component with the aux-in inputs
B. On component 1, the J523, there is a reference to tech serv handbook 24142... how could this be sourced
C. Whay are there four lines for component 15, the first plain 15 and then three marked (15). Are there different versions. Why are there two ending in 146 and two in 142
It seems interesting that 3D0 919 146 is analog (for US-NTSC) and apparently also digital, for DVB-T (Digital Video Broadcast-Terrestrial), a more modern Euro-spec standard. This could be a contributing factor to the steep price. Who could be the manufacturer...
Solution of "The Spockat Conundrum" (how to invoke aux-in from J523) should enable installation of a PC, of audio that does not require outside switching, of a backup camera, and even of an outboard nav system to be displayed on the J523 and controlled via a separate remote.



_Modified by Itzmann at 8:54 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Convert your Nav screen to a DVD/TV (Itzmann)*

Hi Francisco:
I don't have a lot of expertise in this area, for that reason I don't know how well I will be able to answer your questions. But, I'll try.
Respecting the question of 'how to select (activate) the video display' - the rub here is that there are two different part numbers for the J523 Front Information Display and Control Module. NAR (North American Region) Phaetons get 3D0 035 008, and ROW (Rest of World) region Phaetons get 3D0 035 007. There are both physical and electronic differences between the two versions.
Physically, the ROW unit has a different set of buttons around the volume control knob - this allows the user to select television as an input to the display. Electronically, the byte level coding of the controller is different as well - the electronic owner manual function is supported, the driver can turn off TPMS for the spare (or the whole car), AM and FM radio frequency spacing is different, and there is no legal warning screen at boot-up. I don't know whether or not the electronic 'guts' of the two different versions are the same or not - meaning, whether the NAR version actually has the required electronics to support video display.
Another unanswered question is whether the NAR rear window contains the required embedded antenna wires to support TV reception. I rather doubt that the NAR Phaeton has the required antenna connections to support television reception.
I'm sorry, but I don't know the relationship between item 15 and item 25 on the parts catalog pages shown above. All I can say for sure is that the TV tuner component supports all broadcast standards - NTSC, PAL, SECAM, etc. The driver chooses the country that they are in from the setup menu, and the appropriate broadcast standard is then applied. So, if you brought a ROW Phaeton with a TV tuner to North America, it would work.
The additional lines for component 15 indicate different versions (revisions) of the part. The parts specialist determines which one to order based on the VIN number data that is provided in the additional lines. I'm not entirely sure how the decision is made, perhaps if someone who is a parts expert is reading this, they can explain it for us.
I don't know how to source that technical handbook.
Wish I could be of more help, however, I kind of lost interest in this modification when I saw the price of the tuner. 
Michael
*Note button functions around the volume knob (ROW J523)*


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Convert your Nav screen to a DVD/TV (Itzmann)*

Francisco,
I am currently looking into a solution to provide the functionality you are looking for, Unfortunately, the solution that I am investigating will not be quite as seamless as that from the factory, but it will be close.
I have some parts on order that I hope to test at this weekend's GTG... I will create a detailed post after the GTG reporting what I find... I hope to be able to add the following main components: headrest DVD monitors (able to individually select from multiple audio/video sources), Infotainment unit switchable as an AUX monitor able to view multiple video sources, DVD player, TV tuner, back-up camera, ipod interface, bluetooth telephone interface. This solution will also have the hooks in it to support a DVD-based voice-activated navigation system.
I have most of the details worked out, but there are a few key issues still remaining. I will post additional information after this weekend.
Douglas


----------



## JMMcMullin (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Convert your Nav screen to a DVD/TV (copernicus0001)*

My wife keeps asking why and I tell her because it is possible







Hope you were able to work out the details so we can proliferate technology.


----------



## PhirstVW (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Please re-host pictures.
Jim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhirstVW)*

Photos have been re-hosted. Also - I finally did make this modification (retrofit of television capability) on my car, the process is described at this post: Retrofitting a Television Tuner.
Michael


----------



## Jetta5fromEuropa (Oct 30, 2007)

i sell a new Hybrid tuner 3D0 919 148 for digital and analog signal. please answer me..
thanks


----------

